# Good deal from Rockler on lift,atble and router



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Complete HPL Table Setup with FX Plus Lift - and FREE PC690 Router! ($640 Total Pkg Value!) - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sold out. I am not surprised.


----------



## SteveMO (Apr 22, 2010)

That was a fast sold out. I just got the email this morning.


----------

